# to bring down a curse on one’s own head



## seitt

Greetings,

How does one say “to bring down a curse on one’s own head”?

My sentence for translation: “Stop using those disgusting swearwords! You'll bring down a curse on your own head!”

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Reverence

Just one verb should be enough: _çarpılmak._

"Bırak şu iğrenç küfürleri kullanmayı! Çarpılacaksın!"


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, an excellent contribution.


----------



## Guner

Another translation maybe: "Lanetleneceksin !". 
I have to admit I'd use "Çarpılacaksın" when there is a bit of religious context as the God would punish you.
But that's me !


----------



## Reverence

There are a great many things which would be expected to curse you in the sense of "çarpılmak" before it's God's turn, you see.

"Cin olmadan adam çarpmak" meaning "bringing a curse down upon someone's head despite not being a genie/djinn/whatnot", for instance.


----------



## ancalimon

"başına bir bela gelme"

"Başına bir bela gelecek" : Literally: "An evil thing will come to your head"


----------



## Guner

Reverence said:


> There are a great many things which would be expected to curse you in the sense of "çarpılmak" before it's God's turn, you see.
> 
> "Cin olmadan adam çarpmak" meaning "bringing a curse down upon someone's head despite not being a genie/djinn/whatnot", for instance.



I do accept your previous "çarpılmak" translation as a possible translation but I am afraid this example you are giving "Cin olmadan adam çarpmak" is quite far from the meaning in question here. This usage has nothing to do with cursing someone. It usually means pretending to be/act like somoene and deceit other people while you are certainly lacking the skills, expertise, experience etc. on whatever subject you are claiming to be expert at. And it is never used in passive voice as "çarpılmak". 


And your subjects genie/djinn/ whatnots to me all sound religious but again I don't have a strong reservation for your translation. I just have a different approach that's all.


----------



## Reverence

No worries, I get your meaning. However;


Guner said:


> I am afraid this example you are giving "Cin olmadan adam çarpmak" is quite far from the meaning in question here. This usage has nothing to do with cursing someone. It usually means pretending to be/act like somoene and deceit other people while you are certainly lacking the skills, expertise, experience etc. on whatever subject you are claiming to be expert at. And it is never used in passive voice as "çarpılmak".


Fantasy genies of other cultures may be tricky and deceitful, but out here genies are believed to do only one thing in the name of "çarpmak": they curse you. And not in a playful way. When you invoke the wrath of a genie, it's not supposed to be an act of mischief, but outright malice. So I don't think my example was really out of place.
Anyway, I see where you're coming from, but the concept of "çarpmak/çarpılmak" is as religious as the concept of curses and nothing more, from where I'm standing.


----------

